# hot girls



## Primal

In English we say *hot* girls, (or *hot* women) to describe beauty or sexyness. Is _les femmes chaudes _remotely correct? If not, what chould I say?

Thanks,
Primal


----------



## Gil

ama, la température a peu à voir avec la beauté.


----------



## mignardise

I don't think that that literal translation works... a bit too sexual in my opinion. Hopefully some natives can give you some ideas...


----------



## Primal

Gil said:


> ama, la température a peu à voir avec la beauté.


 
So what should I say instead?


----------



## Gil

Primal said:


> So what should I say instead?


Try "sexy" with a French accent...


----------



## Primal

Gil said:


> Try "sexy" with a French accent...


 
Yeah but it's for a school paper.  I think my teacher would would start questioning my thinking if I put that in there.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Cath.S.

I suggest 
_un canon _(colloquial, but very French)
also
_une bombe (also colloquial)_

_Cette fille, c'est un canon / une bombe !_ = _cette fille est très belle / très attirante_


----------



## Gil

Primal said:


> Yeah but it's for a school paper.  I think my teacher would would start questioning my thinking if I put that in there.
> Any other suggestions?


You could tell your teacher that this anglicism has been in use in French for over 50 years:


> sexy [sDksi] adj. inv.
> • 1954; mot arg. angl. amér.
> ¨ Anglic. Qui est sexuellement attirant, qui excite le désir. Vêtement sexy. Þ érotique. Une vedette très sexy. Þ sex-symbol.


or resort to synonyms:


> sexy : affriolant, baisant, érotique, libidineux, séduisant, sensuel.


I think the closest to "hot" would be «sensuelle», while for "beauty" I would use "séduisante"
Il you want to use the other synonyms, check their exact meaning first
Just in case your teacher does not appreciate...


----------



## meltem

Les français utilisent charmante ou ravissante beaucoup.


----------



## Gil

egueule said:


> I suggest
> _un canon _(colloquial, but very French)
> also
> _une bombe (also colloquial)_
> 
> _Cette fille, c'est un canon / une bombe !_ = _cette fille est très belle / très attirante_



Salut egueule
J'aime bien ton canon, mais je me demande si l'inspiration en est ecclésiastique, militaire ou esthétique.  La bombe fait penser à l'artillerie, mais on pense aussi aux canons de la beauté.
Je viens de lire "De la grosse Bertha à Lara Croft" et je n'en suis pas moins confus.


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:


> Salut egueule
> J'aime bien ton canon, mais je me demande si l'inspiration en est ecclésiastique, militaire ou esthétique. La bombe fait penser à l'artillerie, mais on pense aussi aux canons de la beauté.
> Je viens de lire "De la grosse Bertha à Lara Croft" et je n'en suis pas moins confus.


La véritable origine est sans aucun doute les canons de la beauté. 
Je pense que l'auteur de l'article (qui ne semble pas être un linguiste) n'a pas résisté au plaisir du calembour. J'aurais mauvaise grâce à lui jeter la pierre.


----------



## helenita504

c'est une bombe atomique!! elle est trop fresh!!!

autres expessions courantes....


----------



## Andrei

egueule said:


> I suggest
> _un canon _(colloquial, but very French)
> also
> _une bombe (also colloquial)_
> 
> _Cette fille, c'est un canon / une bombe !_ = _cette fille est très belle / très attirante_


 

Justement, j'ai souvent entendu dire cela: "Elle est canon!" mais c'est quand meme trop familier par rapport à "hot girls"


----------



## Cath.S.

Andrei said:


> Justement, j'ai souvent entendu dire cela: "Elle est canon!" mais c'est quand meme trop familier par rapport à "hot girls"


I'm afraid I can't agree with you there Andrei,_ hot_ meaning _attractive _is slang.


----------



## L'insoumis

fille/meuf canon is what I would use.


----------



## Andrei

egueule said:


> I'm afraid I can't agree with you there Andrei,_ hot_ meaning _attractive _is slang.


 

Right, but "hot" is being used more comonly by English speakers (at least here in North America). I would say, "canon" has a much more "restricted" (age, social orogin) usage, it's kinda more... "slangy"!


----------



## Cath.S.

Andrei said:


> Right, but "hot" is being used more comonly by English speakers (at least here in North America). I would say, "canon" has a much more "restricted" (age, social orogin) usage, it's kinda more... "slangy"!


You're wrong, _canon_ is used by all sorts of people, by all generations too: it could already be heard when I was a kid, that's forty odd years ago. 

I would call it in fact it is much _less_ slangy than "hot", because it comes from a very literary, classical expression, _les canons de la beauté_ = _les standards de la beauté._ 

C'est un canon => elle est canon = c'est une_ référence_ en matière de beauté.

Here is an older thread about the translations of _hot_, btw.


----------



## emma42

Bonsoir, Primal.  En fait, c'est "sexiness" avec "i".


----------



## Andrei

egueule said:


> You're wrong, _canon_ is used by all sorts of people, by all generations too: it could already be heard when I was a kid, that's forty odd years ago.
> 
> I would call it in fact it is much _less_ slangy than "hot", because it comes from a very literary, classical expression, _les canons de la beauté_ = _les standards de la beauté._
> 
> C'est un canon => elle est canon = c'est une_ référence_ en matière de beauté.
> 
> Here is an older thread about the translations of _hot_, btw.


Merci, Egueule, pour cette leçon de sémantique/étymologie C'est que j'ai pas vraiment entendu des gens d'un certain age employer ce mot-là dans ce sens, mais surtout des jeunes. Peut-etre, étaient-ils trop vieux pour faire ce genre d'observation?


----------



## Cath.S.

Andrei said:


> Merci, Egueule, pour cette leçon de sémantique/étymologie C'est que j'ai pas vraiment entendu des gens d'un certain age employer ce mot-là dans ce sens, mais surtout des jeunes. Peut-etre, étaient-ils trop vieux pour faire ce genre d'observation?


Ta déduction assez logique, somme toute ! Ceci dit, je l'ai déjà entendu, et plus d'une fois, dans la bouche de 40-50 ans (même des femmes, je précise). Plus vieux que cela, non... mais qui sait ce que peuvent bien se dire les gens lorsque nous quittons une pièce ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je vois que personne n'a proposé "bonnes". C'est peut-être trop vulgaire par rapport à "hot girls" ?


----------



## emma42

Coucou, Karine!

Est-ce que "bonne" est aussi vulgaire que"pétasse" ou "salope"?  Si oui, je ne pense pas que bonne convient à "hot girl", parce que "hot girl" veut dire que la jeune fille a l'air sexy, mais pas nécessairement qu'elle se comporte dans une manière paillarde.


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je vois que personne n'a proposé "bonnes". C'est peut-être trop vulgaire par rapport à "hot girls" ?


J'y avais pensé, et ce n'est pas au final la vulgarité assez relative de ce terme qui m'a arrêtée, mais le fait que l'on ne puisse pas l'employer facilement comme épithète :

_de bonnes filles_ exists but means _good,_ not _hot_, _girls_
and 
_des filles bonnes_
sounds weird (to my ears).

_Elle est bonne = she's hot_  

Another inconvenient: 
we can't use it to describe sexy _males_,  since _bon_ does not mean _hot_, just _good_ - unless I missed something.




			
				Emma said:
			
		

> Est-ce que "bonne" est aussi vulgaire que"pétasse" ou "salope"?


Oh, non, pas du tout ! C'est juste un terme un peu naïvement macho, qui implique « Hum, celle-là je ne lui dirais pas non ! »  
Désolée d'avoir répondu à la place de Karine - qui n'a pas dit son dernier mot j'en suis sûre.


----------



## emma42

Merci egueule.  Je suis confuse.  Dans un fil de 2004 ("petite bonne") OlivierG a écrit "...*very colloquial*.  I won't translate it here".

Désolée je ne sais comment poster un lien au fil.  Je l'ai trouvé dans la liste de fils dans le dico WR ("bonne").


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> [...]
> Another inconvenient:
> we can't use it to describe sexy _males_,  since _bon_ does not mean _hot_, just _good_ - unless I missed something.


I understand this inconvenient. But the topic spoke only about girls.  



emma42 said:


> Merci egueule.  Je suis confuse.  Dans un fil de 2004 ("petite bonne") OlivierG a écrit "...*very colloquial*.  I won't translate it here".
> 
> Désolée je ne sais comment poster un lien au fil.  Je l'ai trouvé dans la liste de fils dans le dico WR ("bonne").


Ce terme n'est pas élégant pour parler d'une femme, mais egueule l'a très bien expliqué. Il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas vouloir le traduire. Ne pas vouloir l'utiliser est par contre le droit de chacun et j'approuverais sans conteste une telle décision.


----------



## Gil

emma42 said:


> Merci egueule.  Je suis confuse.  Dans un fil de 2004 ("petite bonne") OlivierG a écrit "...*very colloquial*.  I won't translate it here".
> 
> Désolée je ne sais comment poster un lien au fil.  Je l'ai trouvé dans la liste de fils dans le dico WR ("bonne").


C'est là
Et egueule avait répondu à OlivierG


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:


> C'est là
> Et egueule avait répondu à OlivierG


Je n'avais pas répondu, je ne l'ai fait que parce qu'Emma a attiré mon attention sur cette réponse étonnante (à mon avis).


----------



## Gil

egueule said:


> Je n'avais pas répondu, je ne l'ai fait que parce qu'Emma a attiré mon attention sur cette réponse étonnante (à mon avis).


Quand j'ai lu, tu avais répondu...deux ans et quelque mois plus tard.  Désolé.  Ce détail chronologique m'avait échappé.  
Je vais continuer à vous lire.  Dans quel registre se trouvent les "bonnes"?


----------



## emma42

De ma parte, il n'y a _aucune_ critique de la décision d'Olivier dans ce fil-là.  

J'étais confuse (je suis confuse!) parce qu'il me semble qu'Olivier considerait  ce motcomme extremement vulgaire, mais ici, on ne le pense pas - pas si vulgaire.  J'espère d'etre claire.


----------



## kapegirl911

ravissante ou seduisante je pense


----------



## Gil

emma42 said:


> De ma parte, il n'y a _aucune_ critique de la décision d'Olivier dans ce fil-là.
> 
> J'étais confuse (je suis confuse!) parce qu'il me semble qu'Olivier considerait  ce motcomme extremement vulgaire, mais ici, on ne le pense pas - pas si vulgaire.  J'espère d'etre claire.


Nous sommes sans doute issus d'un milieu plus laxe...


----------



## emma42

Oui, Gil, c'est ça!


----------

